# Suspension height auto adjust



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

My 2020 X changes suspension height at a specific location each time I drive there. 
“Raising suspension due to location” is shown on dash as it adjusts. I have looked for inadvertent programming I may have done, but found nothing. Has anyone else experienced this?

I am 7 months into Tesla ownership and STILL remained enthusiastic and excited each time I get in it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There are a couple things you can try, based on some sleuthing in Tesla's forums.

The "raising suspension due to location" popup apparently has an "X" that you can press to remove that location.
Another user says: "The next time it auto raises on you, open the suspension screen. Just to the right of the "Very High" button is a grey auto raise indicator with a tiny X to delete."
Others have stated that a full factory reset will get rid of them all, but that seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Randyman (Feb 5, 2020)

Garsh
Such a valuable response. Thank you. 
Randy


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> The "raising suspension due to location" popup apparently has an "X" that you can press to remove that location.


I can confirm this worked for me. There have been a few places that the car decided it needed to raise suspension (for no reason that I could see) and I undid it with this X that popped up.


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

I wonder if this is an example of "fleet wisdom" -- another car driving in this location reported bad road conditions, and it has propagated to the entire fleet?


----------

